
Masks May Do More Than We Think (With Dr. Monica Gandhi) [video] - tomohawk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8N5oduX1KQ
======
rogerkirkness
My question: are we not going to lose herd immunity on literally all other
viruses (including ones where it may have been man decades since we did not
have herd immunity) as a result of masks? We can only really choose masks
once, before we either have them forever or have to take them off. When we
take them off, why would a giant wave of _all_ infectious illness not take
off?

~~~
ironmagma
Why would wearing masks for a few years destroy decades worth of herd
immunity?

~~~
rogerkirkness
Because there's a very careful balance of slow spread and natural immunity. If
we turn off spread for long enough, we turn off natural immunity too because
our body isn't receiving constant low dose exposure.

~~~
ironmagma
Are you likely to lose an immunity? I thought once you have an immunity it’s
basically for life.

